# Quite hard to make local friends



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

As per above, i have been here since March of 2009, and still find it hard to make friends...

Any advise?

thx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

buditau said:


> As per above, i have been here since March of 2009, and still find it hard to make friends...
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> thx


News24.com: Galleries: South Africa: Breaking News

Bust be Ubuntu..... 

Keep looking as there are many good people around...


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright, cool..lemme read that link you gave


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess that will depend on wether you are white or black, if white you will be accepted easily by the whites and blacks, if black you will be seen as Kwere -kwere, a threat to their jobs and hated by the blacks and pitied by the whites for what is happening to your country.,


----------



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

Try making friends in the UK...Brits take a long time to accept foreigners into their circle.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

TEA said:


> Try making friends in the UK...Brits take a long time to accept foreigners into their circle.


Only if you're an arrogant pri__. There's is a reason there is a song called "I'm never met a nice South African"


----------



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

Halo said:


> Only if you're an arrogant pri__. There's is a reason there is a song called "I'm never met a nice South African" YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


Oops...sorry Halo...I meant no disrespect!! My experience with British people has been infact quite different to the 'impression' people back home have (i.e. unfriendly). I have found British people to be quite warm and friendly outside of London, but there is a difference between being friendly and making friends.


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely. British people can be very pleasant, but are often not willing to open their social circle to include you as a foreigner. But I think many nationalities are like that...


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

To everyone.

i appreciate your comments thank you everyone ..

@ Daxk, indeed i am black, so that explains the kwere kwere attitude which i have received 

@Halo do you mind to send me the you tube link to my inbox please? The video did not play on my end as im using mobil connection :-(


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No offence meant ,bud, SA citizens are the most xenophobic I have ever encountered.


----------



## n6evs (Jan 21, 2010)

buditau said:


> As per above, i have been here since March of 2009, and still find it hard to make friends...
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> thx


I have lived in the uk for 16 years and have a very limited friends circle, I now have children and even this has not opened up any new friendships for me. We are thinking of moving back to SA later this year and am also worried about making new friends. Luckily I have a lot of friends there which I have kept intouch with since leaving. I am also going to try joining a few groups, the gym etc to expand my social circle. Have been back to SA twice in the last 3 years and everyone has been very friendly and inviting.


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

Daxk said:


> No offence meant ,bud, SA citizens are the most xenophobic I have ever encountered.


If you do not mind, would you inbox me about this?...curious to know


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

Whoa!..nice


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

buditau said:


> If you do not mind, would you inbox me about this?...curious to know


Google it, xenophobia south africa.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its a nicer word for racist !


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

halo said:


> only if you're an arrogant pri__. There's is a reason there is a song called "i'm never met a nice south african" youtube- broadcast yourself.


haha


----------



## TEA (Jan 23, 2010)

mman said:


> haha


HI mman...that youtube clip was in response to a comment I made (I am South African) ...I ask you: are there people ignorant enough to take it seriously???
My British husband, after seeing that clip sent by halo, said that only an uneducated person could promote something like that. Or perhaps, she/he is xenophobic??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

TEA said:


> HI mman...that youtube clip was in response to a comment I made (I am South African) ...I ask you: are there people ignorant enough to take it seriously???
> My British husband, after seeing that clip sent by halo, said that only an uneducated person could promote something like that. Or perhaps, she/he is xenophobic??


Nope - Just truthful..... that was the 80's and Spitting Image was very cutting - I'm very very surprised he didn't get that.....


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

TEA said:


> HI mman...that youtube clip was in response to a comment I made (I am South African) ...I ask you: are there people ignorant enough to take it seriously???
> My British husband, after seeing that clip sent by halo, said that only an uneducated person could promote something like that. Or perhaps, she/he is xenophobic??


That clip was made along time ago and was directed at the apartheid regime of the 80s. It wasnt promoted by an uneducated person considering the "time" it was made, although it is harsh. However apartheid deserved nothing less than harsh criticism!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> That clip was made along time ago and was directed at the apartheid regime of the 80s. It wasnt promoted by an uneducated person considering the "time" it was made, although it is harsh. However apartheid deserved nothing less than harsh criticism!


Unfortunately the mentality remains.....with many. (its all about attitude)


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Unfortunately the mentality remains.....with many. (its all about attitude)


Sorry im confused, are you saying that the clip still applys to "most" South Africans today?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Sorry im confused, are you saying that the clip still applys to "most" South Africans today?


I would say behind closed doors.... yes.... Many have moved on but you can understand (if not agree) how the white South Africans life has turned for the worse over the last 20 years............ 

Remember ---> You can't blame crime on abject poverty - And such violent crime as it happens in SA. :boxing:


----------



## Helengw (Feb 19, 2010)

It depends where you live. If you live nearer to Pretoria people are pretty closed off. If you are on the other side of town - then I found people really friendly.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Helengw said:


> It depends where you live. If you live nearer to Pretoria people are pretty closed off. If you are on the other side of town - then I found people really friendly.


Pretoria.... Lord knows who anyone would purposly move there


----------

